# Lake Conroe Duck Hunters - Too Early



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

:texasflagThe last few days, I have been hearing duck hunters blasting away before legal shooting time. They are located on the north end, just south and north of FM 1375, and another couple of groups up in Caney Creek. It has not been just a few shots fired too early, but several volleys of 12-15 rounds at each location. 

It is just as easy to be 'GW cited' for this violation as any other, so why do these anxious hunters risk that possibility? 

I have had friends cited for this violation before and they had to pay up. 

Any other hunters out there that can explain why this violation is so common when most hunters will follow most all other game laws? 

Reporting this activity to GW office is the right thing to do, otherwise complicity is at work within me.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

The temptation.... 
Lack of restraint when put in a situation, happens a lot with men.
Rational decision making skills just seem to vanish.


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I hunted off Calvary rd this morning. Didn't hear many shots before shooting time. Did have some skyblasters unloading every round at anything that resembled a duck within 100yrds. Didn't help much for callin them in close. Got blanked this morning cause of em


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

The risk in early shooting is that if there is a GW anywhere in the vicinity, you are busted. End of story.

One of the few game offenses where the GW can nail you before you see him. Setting your watch fast as he approaches will not save you nor will, "we thought it was legal time because those other guys over yonder fired first' will not work either.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I didn't see you mention it, but how early are they shooting? A few minutes, 10, 15?


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

LST was 0617 this am and I know it wasn't at Caney because I had a guy get stuck just outside our dekes at LST.The shots are coming from NW of creek in forest so call GW.I haven't seen him al year and it wouldnt be a bad thing


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*LST*



4thbreak said:


> I didn't see you mention it, but how early are they shooting? A few minutes, 10, 15?


 Wednesday morning they (north end) were 17 minutes too early. Thursday they were 12 minutes early (both groups mentioned), and Friday (north end) was 7 minutes early.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Sick ol Biggerstaff on em he'll write em a ticket in a New York minute and drive off with their boat


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to play by the rules and take your comfort in knowing you did, and let the others do what they do. You don't get paid to police other people, so don't let their lack of morales ruin your day. When you hunt public land you will almost always hear multiple DB's shooting early, and it's most likely kids that haven't yet learned that they are responsible for their own f'ups. Just do the right thing, and let the chips fall.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

This whole new "barrel sticker, face painting, sky blasting" yahoos who have seen every episode of duck commander can't wait to get their limit so they can post pictures on Instagram and facebook so everyone knows how "cool" they are.

I still have this burning desire to have a great hunt but it can be done by waiting until legal shooting time. I just did it this morning.
There are some mornings when you can easily identify a duck 5 mins before shooting time, but the law is still the law and there's a reason for it. I think that's the problem. These youngsters think that just because they can clearly see it and identify it they're good to kill.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I have hunted lake Conroe for a long time and that always happens.I Have only seen a GW once.That's public hunting.I just play by the rules and let them do there thing.If anyone needs someone to hunt with on Conroe let me know.I live in Walden.I have plenty of decoys and know the lake pretty well.I'm just boat less..lol


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok y'all caught me. Here is what happen. I showed up to MY spot about 10-15 minutes early and found someone there. I told them to move or else!!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

rut-ro said:


> Ok y'all caught me. Here is what happen. I showed up to MY spot about 10-15 minutes early and found someone there. I told them to move or else!!!!


I sho does hope you had yer kiddos with you to teach what we gentlemanly white folk do to those no gooders what would be so rude as to hunt another man's public properties! Yer doin' the Lord's work!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

teeroy said:


> This whole new "barrel sticker, face painting, sky blasting" yahoos who have seen every episode of duck commander can't wait to get their limit so they can post pictures on Instagram and facebook so everyone knows how "cool" they are.
> 
> I still have this burning desire to have a great hunt but it can be done by waiting until legal shooting time. I just did it this morning.
> There are some mornings when you can easily identify a duck 5 mins before shooting time, but the law is still the law and there's a reason for it. I think that's the problem. These youngsters think that just because they can clearly see it and identify it they're good to kill.


Guess I need to stop wearing face paint so I won't get stereotyped. Now I know how cops feel when one bad apple spoils the bunch.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

also way after sunset on woody roost. should I say was a roost blasted em out. also lay off the kazoo


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Category5 said:


> I sho does hope you had yer kiddos with you to teach what we gentlemanly white folk do to those no gooders what would be so rude as to hunt another man's public properties! Yer doin' the Lord's work!!!


Ummmm yeah they were. Who else is going to pass me a cold one while I'm shootin?


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

I wish_* I *_could identify ducks before LST  Normally I have to wait an extra 10 minutes or so.

Anyway, I probably wouldn't snitch on the guys.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

MadMike said:


> also way after sunset on woody roost. should I say was a roost blasted em out. also lay off the kazoo


Oh my lord I wish yahoos would lay off the party horns....I honestly think they do more bad than good.

I shoot straps full of ducks and mallard call is never blown. I don't even own one. We blow an occasional whistle.

The sky blasting is also out of control. When you let ducks decoy, you don't waste shells, don't ruin other's hunts and don't blow the ducks out of an area. You also wound more ducks. If you wanna pass shoot then don't even set decoys out!!!!!

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I made myself mad thinking about the public hunting yahoos.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Guess I need to stop wearing face paint so I won't get stereotyped. Now I know how cops feel when one bad apple spoils the bunch.


Face paint is a waste of time.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teeroy said:


> Oh my lord I wish yahoos would lay off the party horns....I honestly think they do more bad than good.
> 
> I shoot straps full of ducks and mallard call is never blown. I don't even own one. We blow an occasional whistle.
> 
> ...


Easy there T, that's a broad brush you're using lumping all public hunters in together. That sounds like some jungle rhetoric. Must he contagious.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

teeroy said:


> Oh my lord I wish yahoos would lay off the party horns....I honestly think they do more bad than good.
> 
> I shoot straps full of ducks and mallard call is never blown. I don't even own one. We blow an occasional whistle.
> 
> ...


It's true, people that don't know how & when to blow a reeded call shouldn't ever bring one on a hunt, but it does make it easier for those of us that do, so I say blow that academy duck flute as hard as your lungs will allow.

Now, down to brass tacks here, if I blow a single reed mallard call AND put face paint on, does that somehow relegate me to "barney" status even if I kill birds with their feet hanging at 20 yards? I do realize it's really hard for some of y'all "experts" to fathom, but a mallard call in the right hands can sound exactly like a: bluewing, gadwall, pintail, mottled duck, or mallard, AND facepaint, which doesn't ever get out of place and interfere with your vision, can really help hide your face as you're tracking the birds deciding when to call the shot. All the above applies EVEN ON THE COASTAL MARSHES! Blasphemy, right!?

It's funny to me how a TV show has so many "expert" duck hunters so irritated with their g-strings wadded up in their cracks all the time. Climb down off your soap-boxes and blow your whistles you shiny-faced messiahs of waterfowlers, and maybe once in awhile you will let a duck escape your wisdom so that we mortals may also use a loop on our straps.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Category5 said:


> It's true, people that don't know how & when to blow a reeded call shouldn't ever bring one on a hunt, but it does make it easier for those of us that do, so I say blow that academy duck flute as hard as your lungs will allow.
> 
> Now, down to brass tacks here, if I blow a single reed mallard call AND put face paint on, does that somehow relegate me to "barney" status even if I kill birds with their feet hanging at 20 yards? I do realize it's really hard for some of y'all "experts" to fathom, but a mallard call in the right hands can sound exactly like a: bluewing, gadwall, pintail, mottled duck, or mallard, AND facepaint, which doesn't ever get out of place and interfere with your vision, can really help hide your face as you're tracking the birds deciding when to call the shot. All the above applies EVEN ON THE COASTAL MARSHES! Blasphemy, right!?
> 
> It's funny to me how a TV show has so many "expert" duck hunters so irritated with their g-strings wadded up in their cracks all the time. Climb down off your soap-boxes and blow your whistles you shiny-faced messiahs of waterfowlers, and maybe once in awhile you will let a duck escape your wisdom so that we mortals may also use a loop on our straps.


That's a good post right there! Greenie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Now, down to brass tacks here, if I blow a single reed mallard call AND put face paint on, does that somehow relegate me to "barney" status even if I kill birds with their feet hanging at 20 yards? I do realize it's really hard for some of y'all "experts" to fathom, but a mallard call in the right hands can sound exactly like a: bluewing, gadwall, pintail, mottled duck, or mallard, AND facepaint, which doesn't ever get out of place and interfere with your vision, can really help hide your face as you're tracking the birds deciding when to call the shot. All the above applies EVEN ON THE COASTAL MARSHES! Blasphemy, right!?
> 
> It's funny to me how a TV show has so many "expert" duck hunters so irritated with their g-strings wadded up in their cracks all the time. Climb down off your soap-boxes and blow your whistles you shiny-faced messiahs of waterfowlers, and maybe once in awhile you will let a duck escape your wisdom so that we mortals may also use a loop on our straps.


I'm sure there are some salty veterans out there who know how to shoot a duck correctly with face paint. There's probably a few out there who even know when to use a call or not...That's not the norm, but the exception.

Unfortunately, the young guns that don't know what they're doing are the ones that are seen wearing the face paint and blowing a duck call like they're auditioning for the next "Mallard beatdown" video. Just like the cops who shoots a lab, it gives everyone a bad name.

I was taught how to hunt by guys who didn't know how to turn on a computer and didn't use face paint:










I wish I could have seen some of the 10 pintail days.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

teeroy said:


> I'm sure there are some salty veterans out there who know how to shoot a duck correctly with face paint. There's probably a few out there who even know when to use a call or not...That's not the norm, but the exception.
> 
> Unfortunately, the young guns that don't know what they're doing are the ones that are seen wearing the face paint and blowing a duck call like they're auditioning for the next "Mallard beatdown" video. Just like the cops who shoots a lab, it gives everyone a bad name.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome pic.

Let me give you something to think about. How about trying to educate some younger guys instead of bashing them? I never got to duck hunt with any of my family members. My dad and grandpas are all long gone. I started 4 years ago without a clue as to what I was doing. I'm far from an expert but I'm doing the best I can while learning everything on my own.

If you educate young guys maybe they won't educate the ducks and that could lead to better public hunting for everyone. If some guys are too close to you why not invite them to hunt with you? You will probably just flare each others birds anyways...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

JFolm said:


> That's an awesome pic.
> 
> Let me give you something to think about. How about trying to educate some younger guys instead of bashing them? I never got to duck hunt with any of my family members. My dad and grandpas are all long gone. I started 4 years ago without a clue as to what I was doing. I'm far from an expert but I'm doing the best I can while learning everything on my own.
> 
> If you educate young guys maybe they won't educate the ducks and that could lead to better public hunting for everyone. If some guys are too close to you why not invite them to hunt with you? You will probably just flare each others birds anyways...


I hunt with a select few # of people for a reason. One of which being I trust them with a shotgun. Joe blow Barney that set up 75 yards from I don't trust with a any kind of gun, especially when me or my dog are in the decoys picking up ducks.. Yea no thanks


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I started doing the burnt cork thing about 2 years ago in lieu of a facemask. You don't get as covered as a paint, but its a little easier to get off and still knocks the bright shiny glare off your purdy face!


----------



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

Jacinto said:


> I wish_* I *_could identify ducks before LST  Normally I have to wait an extra 10 minutes or so.
> 
> Anyway, I probably wouldn't snitch on the guys.


X2 on this one


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Update*



Jwarren said:


> X2 on this one


 x3 no snitchin

Those guys are blasting away again this morning at all locations. No early shooters. Must be some hot action 5 -6 boxes fired already. :bounce:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Spooley said:


> x3 no snitchin
> 
> Those guys are blasting away again this morning at all locations. No early shooters. Must be some hot action 5 -6 boxes fired already. :bounce:


5-6 BOXES!!?? I have a feeling they are having trouble identifying ducks as ducks and waterturkeys as waterturkeys..


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

can you give me a few more specifics on where you were hunting? maybe drop a pin so I can tell you if it was me you heard. tia


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Coot shoot.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

On overcast days you can't see **** until at least 15 -20 minutes after shooting time. I have a buddy that is a GW and he was telling me the other day that he heard a group of guys shoot before LST and he was pretty close to them when they shot and knew exactly where they were. He got to where he could see them when it got light enough and he could see 3 ducks floating out on the pond. They only shot one folley so he knew they ducks on the water were the ones they shot before LST. He sat and watched them with his binoculars for a little while and one of the two guys walked out and picked up the ducks. He said when the guy picked up the first duck he heard him say "**** these are mottled ducks". He picked up all three of them and when he got back to their blind he saw him throw one of them in the weeds about 20 yards from them. Needless to say he put the smack down on them. Just one reason why you don't shoot before LST and know what species you are shooting.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah them duck hunters up there always wake me up when I go to Stubble field to camp out and SLEEP errr I meant deer hunt. Great Pic T-roy.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Since reporting the early duck blasting on Conroe, it seems that a couple of those noisy airboats have showed up. You can be assured that all early shooting is over as long as those airboats are showing up. 

Nice work.


----------

